# Refugee crisis



## know thyself (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi, what are your thoughts on refugees crisis ? And what is the right thing to do ?  Have a nice day 

Sent from my SM-G920F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## fmasonlog (Jan 14, 2017)

Taking in refugees in need is okay... however they should be thoroughly checked as terrorists can slide through. Just look at what's happened in Germany  
And this is coming from a Muslim 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 14, 2017)

Considering most Americans are descendants of refugees I find it interesting that so many are against them.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 14, 2017)

Tough question...political, do I 'go there'? I think as fmasonlog stated, it's something that has to be done carefully, if at all. No other country, overall, has had success with this in recent times. England, Germany, France and Turkey for example. I think it's the right thing to do but not at the risk of our own country maybe. I'm just curious why the more local countries aren't stepping up and taking care of this. Giving a person a free plane ticket over here and then something terrible happens is a big risk. The west is viewed as the enemy for a lot people over there. Women and children (boys under 14 or so) should be able to come for sure. But I don't know about outside of that. My 2 cents...I'm sure someone will gladly argue against me here. But national security is more important than 'doing the right thing' in this case.


----------



## Pdwmcdonald (Jan 14, 2017)

I believe that refugees or any type of immigrant should receive proper security screening regardless of their nationalities, religious beliefs or political circumstances. I also believe that refugees should be welcomed with open arms. Nobody in Canada or America is not decended from an immigrant or refugee unless your First Nations (Canada) or Native American.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 16, 2017)

History matters.  In the era before WWI vast numbers of immigrants arrived in the US, including 7 of my 8 great grand parents.  Because that many immigrants were hard to assimilate the US slammed closed the doors of immigration.  Just in time to reject boats filled with Jews trying to escape the concentration camps.  Very many families were sent back to Europe where they died in the camps.  Guilt over this history is why Germany is taking more than they can readily assimilate.  It's also why the US should take a lot of refuges.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm ok with taking vetted refugees. Those with criminal or violent past need not apply. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2017)

UGGGHHH, such a tough subject.... What do we do? I would ask, were the immigrants 100 years ago from countries that harbored 100s or even 1000s of terrorists bent on destroying the West? IDK that Syria is or not but is rumored to. Were they coming on their own dime then or was the U.S. flying them in? Were we actively dropping bombs on the majority of them in their countries at the time causing them to dislike us? Were we fighting governments then or an ideology? It's similar, but different. Let me be clear, I think women and children, yes. I think the more local countries should be dealing with this, yes. Will these people assimilate into our society or will they try to change it as it's going on in Europe in some places? I don't know. If we let in 20, 000 refugees, how many will be bad? 1, 5, 10, 100? We don't know. I think this is where the government has to say to the other govts, you have to step up here. Their only argument may be, 'well, you (U.S./NATO) started all of this, now you need to finish'. Not sure that's the case either but that is what some people are saying.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 16, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm just curious why the more local countries aren't stepping up and taking care of this.


Agreed. They certainly have the room & resources to do so.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 17, 2017)

fmasonlog said:


> Taking in refugees in need is okay... however they should be thoroughly checked as terrorists can slide through. Just look at what's happened in Germany





CLewey44 said:


> it's something that has to be done carefully, if at all. No other country, overall, has had success with this in recent times. England, Germany, France and Turkey for example.


Agreed!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 17, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Agreed. They certainly have the room & resources to do so.


Absolutely!


----------



## Bill Wildman (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello Brothers... wondering about something, and have not been able to find out any info as of yet about this: are there any Brother Masons among those caught up in the refugee crisis, and is their any way to connect with them in order to help them with their and their family's needs? This would be a worthy place to start with helping out. Any thoughts on how to move forward? I have members at church that would like to help, and we are trying to find out ways. Thanks and God bless! Bill


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 30, 2017)

I know their are lodges in Turkey, which has refugees,  but I'm not sure how they are handling the situation at hand.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 30, 2017)

Bless your hearts, Brothers. May Brotherly Love, Relief & Truth forever cement us.


----------



## fmasonlog (Jan 31, 2017)

Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 31, 2017)

Bill Wildman said:


> Hello Brothers... wondering about something, and have not been able to find out any info as of yet about this: are there any Brother Masons among those caught up in the refugee crisis, and is their any way to connect with them in order to help them with their and their family's needs? This would be a worthy place to start with helping out. Any thoughts on how to move forward? I have members at church that would like to help, and we are trying to find out ways. Thanks and God bless! Bill


Probably not as the refugees are coming from countries that have outlawed Freemasonry.


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 1, 2017)

I think this is a subject better not discussed here brothers,  because there are brothers and visitors here from all over the world,  even though we may not mean to offend someone on this delicate matter, someone may take it the wrong way. But just remember truth, brotherly love and relief.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 2, 2017)

And the truth is we must protect our country first. Saying that Syria is a terrorist supporting country is truth.  Saying Isis are terrorists is truth. Saying that we will support u once we prove ur not a terrorist is truth,brotherly love, and relief!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> And the truth is we must protect our country first. Saying that Syria is a terrorist supporting country is truth.  Saying Isis are terrorists is truth. Saying that we will support u once we prove ur not a terrorist is truth,brotherly love, and relief!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


With you on this too.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 3, 2017)

Certainly should maybe do the right thing by aiding and assisting others, but without ANY (physical or material) injury to ourselves.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Certainly should maybe do the right thing by aiding and assisting others, but without ANY (physical or material) injury to ourselves.


Exactly! Help whenever possible but our first allegiance is to ourselves and those that depend upon us.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> I think this is a subject better not discussed here brothers,  because there are brothers and visitors here from all over the world,  even though we may not mean to offend someone on this delicate matter, someone may take it the wrong way. But just remember truth, brotherly love and relief.



I have to agree with you on this.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 3, 2017)

I realize everything is political these day. What beer you drink, type of car. Food preferences...but I don't think anyone is arguing on this and everyone, short of sociopaths, want what's best for the country and the refugees. Nobody wants bad things to happen to our country and nobody is comfortable with people suffering. There are more than two solutions; let them all in or ban them completely.  There are several options and most people are aware of those options.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I realize everything is political these day. What beer you drink, type of car. Food preferences...but I don't think anyone is arguing on this and everyone, short of sociopaths, want what's best for the country and the refugees. Nobody wants bad things to happen to our country and nobody is comfortable with people suffering. There are more than two solutions; let them all in or ban them completely.  There are several options and most people are aware of those options.


Well said Brother.


----------

